# Psoas injection



## ortho1991 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi All,

I hope someone can help with a code.  Here is the op-note in short version.

Any thoughts or suggestions will be appreciated.

Thank you,

Patient was placed in the supine position on the fluoroscopy table. The area over the hip region
on the laterality for the injection was uncovered and draped. Using fluoroscopy, a 0.1 cm medial
and 1 cm superior to the lesser trochanter was identified as the target and marked. The skin
over the injection site was cleaned 3 times in sterile fashion with Betadine swabs and draped.
The injection site was again cleaned with an alcohol swab. After numbing the skin with topical
ethyl chloride spray, 3 cc of 0.5% lidocaine was then used to infiltrate and anesthetize the skin
and subcutaneous tissue along the path of the injection.
A 22-gauge needle was then advanced through the anesthetized skin using fluoroscopic
guidance until reaching os at the target region. After aspiration for air, heme, or fluid, 1 cc of
Omnipaque 200 was injected highlighting the characteristic fiber-type pattern. After negative
aspiration for air, heme, or fluid, a solution of 3 cc of 0.5% lidocaine and 2 cc of 40 mg
Depo-Medrol was injected into the target. The 22-gauge needle was then removed while being
flushed with 0.5% lidocaine.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 20, 2012)

What was the target that were referring to in the procedure note. That would be what the physician should indicate what was injected once he reached the location where the drug is released.

If this is a illiopsoas tendon injection with fluoroscopic guidance: 20550 77002


----------

